# تفضلوا مجموعة برامج معمولة بالاكسل وتخص مهندسى الانتاج



## salem001 (1 مارس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخوة الكرام 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذة مجموعة من البرامج مبرمجة على برنامج الاكسل وتساعد مهندسى الانتاج فى عملهم . وبالتوفيق للجميع 
والبرامج تجدونها بالمرفقات هى التالى: 

AGL_DSN - Finds injection depth and injection pressure to gas lift various production rates from a given well.

AGL_FLD - Determines test rack pressures for spring loaded production pressure (fluid) gas lift valves. 

AGL_GRAD - Determines the approximate tubing production pressure at depth for various gas on rates.

AGL_SET - Calculates test rack opening pressures for injection pressure operated valves. Up to 12 nitrogen charged bellows valves are permitted.

AGL_SPAC - Can be used for spacing injection and production operated gas lift valves. 

AGL_TEMP - Calculates the temperature profile for flowing & gas lifted wells. 


CT-TEMP - Calculates the temperature correction factors for nitrogen charged valves.


----------



## كمال16 (1 مارس 2007)

*UBD "Under Balance Drilling"*

I need your help to find documents about UBD (Under Balance Drilling) in URGENCE!!!!!!!:32:


----------



## Abou Nofal (8 مارس 2007)

مجهود مشكور وعلي فكرة اني اعمل الحاجات دي بايدي ويلرب تكون الحاجات دي معينة لي


----------



## المطوري (11 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## dr. zoromba (17 مارس 2007)

شكرا مقدما ..........................


----------



## الأمير أمير (8 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## أحمد الباتني (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*thanks*

thank you


----------



## asal_80_77 (8 ديسمبر 2007)

جعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Mr.Saykoo (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*Thank You Very Much*

Mashkoooooooooooor wallahy


----------



## MOSTAFA3650 (8 أغسطس 2009)

* جزاك الله خير
 جعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك
شكرا لك اخي بارك الله فيك *


----------



## محمد الاكرم (8 أغسطس 2009)

كمال16 قال:


> I need your help to find documents about UBD (Under Balance Drilling) in URGENCE!!!!!!!:32:


السلام
لك
http://www.4shared.com/file/4388273...s_INTEQ_-_Under_Balance_Drilling_Manuall.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/50400886/ad22b082/Amoco_-_Directional_Survey_Handbook.html

بالتوفيق


----------



## batruna (22 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير
جعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك
شكرا لك اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## مستر اويل (31 ديسمبر 2012)

موضوع جدا راقي


----------



## fateh.kobe (21 فبراير 2013)

thank you very much


----------

